# yellow leafs



## turfsire (Sep 3, 2006)

i got a few plants(6) growing and their growing now for 5 weeks...
but they're is a few plants going slightly yellow on me..
i drained them with water..
what should i look out for??


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Sep 5, 2006)

I had a similar problem, what is your ph level in your water at??


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 5, 2006)

do you have pictures?   what type of ferts, light, soil?  could be several things...more info would help a lot.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 6, 2006)

Make sure you are doing your math right on the nute to water ratio. Also check your ph regularly. Are your babies indoors or outdoors?


----------



## turfsire (Sep 6, 2006)

i have soil i bought at a hemp store and the owner said the level of ph is 6.2 -6.6..i have drained them twice over the last week..and have been feeding them every day with water and nitrozyme..
would i be harming the ph by draining them.
am i over feeding them.
should i resoil them.


----------



## Ogof (Sep 6, 2006)

It sounds like you are over watering them if you are indeed watering every
day.


----------



## stoner 420 (Sep 6, 2006)

u should let the soil dry a time or two too see how often u need to water then set ur watering schedule based on this.......stick ur fingure in the soil about an inch or so if dry water them if damp leave them a little longer..b careful not to forget they need water but letting them dry a little will help strenghten the roots... please wait for more experienced help but bcause i am a newb too just thought i would pass advice that has been passed too me.... good luck and happy growing


----------



## hoppystalker (Sep 12, 2006)

What is a good Ph level to have for my plants ?


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2006)

PH nutrient uptake chart take a look here..


----------

